# Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension Dog Food



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi All, 

I need some advice. The end of this week I will be getting my new maltese puppy named Penelope. I have another small dog that is of a mix breed named Minka and she is currently on Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension Dog Food. I feed Minka mostly dry Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension and then mix some of the wet Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension Dog Food


i) I know in the beginning I must keep Penelope on the current food that the breeder has her on but eventually was thinking of gradually switching her to the same food my other dog eats. Do you all think Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension dog food is ok for Maltese. I know many of you buy Natural Balance dog food amongst other brands but I have as of yet read that anyone feeds their maltese Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension

ii) Penelope is 3 months old. At what age do you recommend I gradually begin to slowly introduce the new dog food

Thanks


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Oct 12 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839120


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advice. The end of this week I will be getting my new maltese puppy named Penelope. I have another small dog that is of a mix breed named Minka and she is currently on Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension Dog Food. I feed Minka mostly dry Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension and then mix some of the wet Vets Choice Hollistic Health Extension Dog Food
> 
> ...


Welcome!

The ingredients in their dry food seem pretty decent, though I'm not much for giving grains to dogs, but that's just my opinion, many people do. I'm not a nutritionist, just someone who likes to research and is very opinionated.

I don't think it matters what other Maltese owners feed their dog. Feed yours whatever you want, as long as the food is nutritious and good quality, and as long as they do well on it. Maltese dogs are individuals, just like people. Some do well on chicken, some do not. You can only know how yours will do by trying it. I also don't think there is a set rule for to when to change over from the breeder's food to your own food preference. I did it with my Nikki in about a week or so after taking her home.

Keep us posted on you new baby and we love photos!!


----------

